# Pipe freezing kits



## expat (Oct 18, 2014)

Has anyone bought or used a pipe freezing kit they can recommend?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Only one I've had experience with is the Rigid SF-2500. Worked great, only on one job with it so no real long term use.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

The ridgid has a problem with leaks in the hoses to the freezing blocks.


----------



## expat (Oct 18, 2014)

I used Arctic Spray and Polar Pro kits while living in the UK and they worked great, but I haven't seen them this side of the pond.


----------



## allanbutts (Sep 9, 2014)

used yep, recommend nope , used 2 neither worth $#!t


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

General Cold Shot is the best freeze kit on the market.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

I have the General Cold Shot and am happy with it.


----------



## Tomplumb (Oct 2, 2013)

Froze around 100 lines with general with good results.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

We've got the Ridgid pipe freezer and it works well. Had a job replacing tub and shower valves in an apartment complex where it took forever to get the water shut off and drained down. Pipe freezer was real time saver, paid for itself on the first job.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Can't remember the model of Ridgid kit but it failed on a 2" copper main. Other guys on the crew said it worked on 1" and smaller, albeit was designed up to 2", take it for what it's worth.


----------

